# Anyone about to start treatment soon?



## Louise74 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello all!

I am about to start a 3rd round of ICSI - 2nd one at CRMW and it would be good to have someone to chat to about it as we go through it - totally new to the forum so not sure how much to write! - am hoping this ends up on the South Wales section  


xx


----------



## Soapstar (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi louise, I'm based over in the west midlands, about to do a frozen embryo cycle this month. Had my period last week and have to wait now for day 12 to do baseline scans and blood tests. we did or 1st ICSI last year, unfortunately it didnt work, but the treatment itself went along well. No negative side effects, other than nerves and impatience!! The time between events can really drag! So always good to come on to the forum to chat away the time!
Soapstar x


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Louise - join the CRMW thread here for some cycle buddies :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=264888.msg4534125#new


----------



## Tuckeiller (Mar 26, 2011)

I have recently had my planning meeting and am due to start in September, all being well.  It just seems so far away ........


----------



## Louise74 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for the posts

Soapstar - Good luck with the frozen transfer - I haven't tried one of those- will keep my fingers crossed for you - I know what you mean the waiting is definitely the hardest bit  Guess its not long now for you which is exciting!

Mrs Thomas - thank you I will have a look at the CRMW 

Tuckeiller - Great news on having your having your dates planned - I would say enjoy the time til September making sure you look after yourself and do some nice things - I always seem to want to do lots of things in the run up - I am having acumpunture and hynotherapy at the moment and am finding them great in getting me mentally prepared


----------



## Tuckeiller (Mar 26, 2011)

Louise

I am trying to be good, but still enjoying the odd glass of wine ;-)  I probably could do with doing something to relax me, just deciding what is best.  (I think you answered a question I posted about reflexology).  

What do you recommend out of all the things you have done?

Are you doing anything different in this round of ICSI.  It will be our third cycle too, although one was abandoned due to a poor response.


----------

